# Simms G3 XXL Jacket Sale



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

2cool waders,

Sierra Trading Post has Simms G3 dark elkhorn XXL on sale. Their discounted price is 299.95 (retail was $399) use keycode MKB49517 for an additional 30% off and .99 cent shipping. Total with tax and shipping $228.35 to your front door. Cheapest I've found it so I thought I'd share.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/si...p~9665k/?filterString=s~simms/&colorFamily=02

Expires 8/17

Enjoy!

Johnny


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! Been looking at both these and the G4's and this sale "sealed the deal" for me! Thanks again!


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Deal got better this morning. 35% off and free shipping with keycode MFK3547G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

That's a great deal $194.00 with shipping thanks ...


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah it is. Glad i could pass along a great deal to my fellow XXL 2coolers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes. Thanks. I don't have a real wading jacket. I will on the 21st thanks to you. All said and done saved $200. Not bad.

Now I need some better waders. My cheap Academy ones are now leaking after 2 years of limited use. I need a size 14 foot though. Most I've seen go up to a 12 or 12.5. To small kills my feet.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes , I just order one , they charged tax is was $211.00 great deal , like the Houston kid said not to shabby to save 200.00 on a Simms jacket ! Thanks for posting , now if they would just put their waders on sale , I have a pair of Simms that are 10 years old , never leaked , they are just getting up their in age would like to pick up another pair , I do not think their is a better wader made . Again thanks for the deal alert ! Green to ya !


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

awesome deal...thanks for the info...just picked up another one because that was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## keeepitwet (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess I just missed it....said keycode has exceeded maximum uses.... dang


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Made IN China?


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Another code for 35% off*

just received this one this morning. 35% off and free shipping

keycode HGS26686


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Got mine today. Very nice jacket.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Mine should be here tomorrow can't wait , will be ready to go,for this winter and early spring wading !


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

any new coupon codes ? maximum uses on last one.. lol


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Try this one Keycode: ZYS47995 It came up for only $179.00


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Got mine today great buy ! Nice jacket ! I am ready for some fall fishing Wintertime wading !


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*One last 40% code*

Got mine Thursday..and agreed great jacket! They still have XXLs in stock here's a 40% off code and 1.99 shipping. JNM65155. Expires monday night 11:59pm Heh I may just buy another for a spare....


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

My order failed to go through....


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Sold Out*

I checked their website today. They sold all of xxl jackets. I'll keep an eye on the website to see if they get any more in the future and will post up.


----------

